# Mozilla 1.2.1 fecha abruptamente

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, por acaso o mozilla de vocês, as vezes fecha sem motivo algum? 

Por exemplo, se eu entrar nesse site aqui: http://www.brturbo.com o mozilla fecha. Com outros navegadores (phoenix, galeon, opera, etc) eu não tenho esse problema ...

----------

## fghellar

Pra mim acontece a mesma coisa com o Mozilla 1.3b. Acho que eh algum problema com o plugin do flash. Se desinstalar esse plugin, o site nao causa problemas.

----------

## nightlord

tb tenho o mesmo problema. e muito chato!!! ate ja estou a pensar em mudar de browser...

----------

## RoadRunner

Tou a usar o mozilla 1.3 com o ultimo plugin de flash (netscape-flash) e consegui ver o site sem problemas.

----------

## AngusYoung

Pois, agora com o mozilla 1.3 também consegui visualizar o site perfeitamente.

----------

## fghellar

(Um pouco off-topic, mas só pra não precisar criar uma nova thread...)

Como está o problema dos acentos no Mozilla 1.3? No 1.3b não funciona nada...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fghellar wrote:*   

> (Um pouco off-topic, mas só pra não precisar criar uma nova thread...)
> 
> Como está o problema dos acentos no Mozilla 1.3? No 1.3b não funciona nada...

 

aqui funciona normal, exceto seu eu usar o Mozilla com suporte a GTK 2.

----------

## v

 *Quote:*   

> pois, agora com o mozilla 1.3 também consegui visualizar o site perfeitamente

 

A mim com o 1.3 continuo com o mesmo problema, que plugins tens instalados?[/quote]

----------

## AngusYoung

 *v wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pois, agora com o mozilla 1.3 também consegui visualizar o site perfeitamente 
> 
> A mim com o 1.3 continuo com o mesmo problema, que plugins tens instalados?

 [/quote]

Tenho apenas o netscape-flash instalado.

----------

